# Grandpa's Feeders Chicken Feeder Giveaway!



## ChickenAdmin

​
The guys over at Grandpa's Feeders have donated one of their standard feeders to be given away here on ChickenForum.



> *Animals*
> The feeder can be used by chickens, bantams, pheasants.
> 
> *Using with lighter birds*
> For very light birds or bantams which are too light for the feeder, it is very easy to adjust the feeder by putting a small weight on the tread plate. Do not use with baby chickens as they may get caught when bigger birds step off.
> 
> *How many chickens can feed at once?*
> A standard feeder can have 3- 4 chickens eating together at one time, but can be easily be used to feed a flock. We recommend the standard feeder for flocks up to a dozen chickens but if you don't mind filling it more often then it will support more.
> 
> *Assembly*
> This product comes almost fully assembled, just fasten the treadplate on and you're ready to go. The whole product fits easily into your car for transport.
> 
> *Feed Size*
> A standard feeder holds 9kg/20lbs feed: generally will feed 6 hens for 10 days.
> 
> *Training birds*
> The feeders come with 2 training bolts to limit movement and instructions for their use: 2 settings with one week on each setting.
> 
> *Feed Types*
> The feeders are suitable for all dry feeds.







​
*Rules & Entry:*

You must complete one of the following to be entered. You must then post to this thread with which you did.

1. Like us on Facebook.
2. Follow us on Twitter.
3. Download our app to your mobile device: Android or Apple
4. Be a Supporting Member. 
5. Add a coop to our Registry.

On March 18th we will close this thread and hold a drawing on March 19th.

Winners will have 24 hours to claim their prize.

Thanks to Grandpa's Feeders for their terrific donations! Please be sure to visit their store.

http://www.grandpasfeeders.com/






​
No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by March 18th, 2013. Void where prohibited. Free shipping to anywhere in the lower USA excluding Alaska and Hawaii. Winner subject to International shipping and custom fees.

We are now accepting entries into the Grandpa's Feeders Giveaway!


----------



## matt_kas

I have the apple app on iPad and iPhone!!!!!! And I follow you on twitter!


----------



## LittleWings

I have completed 1 through 4. 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## AlotOfAnimals

I have dowloaded all apps liked on fb and twitter


Sent from a teen with a poultry dream


----------



## dademoss

Thanks to Grandpa's Feeders for their support!

My girls would love one of their feeders


----------



## jeanne

I down load on my android and on facebook 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app

Thats great good luck

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## poultrylover99

I have the app, liked on Facebook, I am a supporting member, and I have added my coop to the chicken coop registry! I'm so excited about this giveaway! Thanks for the opportunity! I have my fingers and toes crossed I win! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

I don't do twitter, but have done, in the past, all the others. This is a great giveaway!


Jim


----------



## Apyl

I like on FB and follow on twitter.


----------



## epeavey1

I liked on F B


----------



## dcfrenkel

Liked on FB!!!!
Sign me up!

This feeder looks great!


----------



## Kozykitten

Liked on FB


----------



## cgmccary

Liked on FB!


----------



## sdkegerreis

I liked you on FB and followed on Twitter.


----------



## dobro_harp

We need one of these please My 87 yr of
Old Dad is building a chicken tractor. He has not kept chickens in 70 years
And is excited about getting chicks! He can not afford to buy one
Liked on Facebook and have app


----------



## bgblok68

Liked on FB!


----------



## Mama_Mattson

I have 'liked' you on Facebook and downloaded the app! (I didn't even know you had an app!)


----------



## kbmom7

I did the Facebook and Twitter


----------



## McPhersonFarm

Liked on facebook  Would love to have this.

Only two more days left very exciting  Good luck to everyone

Kat

www.mcphersonfarm.com


----------



## hellofromtexas

I liked on Facebook. Cross finger and hope to win


----------



## Energyvet

I liked on Facebook too. Hope I win as I could never afford this on my own. Bet they work great, but too rich for my blood.


----------



## Sonja

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## ddotgurl

I like you on facebook and I love all of your things!

It's getting closer, I would love to have this for my girls!


----------



## shantiquarian

I would love to win one of these feeders because the wild birds are eating the chicken food and now a **** and possum have joined them.


----------



## JstLv2Crz

*I "Like" you on FB*

These are awesome looking feeders....the girls would love this!


----------



## arniefarms

I liked you on FaceBook. And my girls (and boys) are really hoping to get a new feeder.


----------



## chickflick

I don't do twitter.. but like you on FB! lol


----------



## mselainey

Hi Austin, I'm entering... Liked the FB page, have a coop under Standards (Shed Transformation) and am a supporting member. I love the look of these feeders. Right now I'm using a drain pipe and a bowl for a feeder.


----------



## shesha

I liked you on Facebook, but don't do twitter or apps on the phone. I would love to win one of these feeders to keep the rodents out. I've added 8 rescue chickens from a family that moved to Alaska. Could really use this feeder!


----------



## MTchickie

*Grandpa's Feeders*

I have "Liked" Chicken Forum on Facebook for some time, and I "Like" Chicken Forum. Thanks to Grandpa's Feeders for allowing Chicken Forum to host this Contest.


----------



## momof2birds

I liked you on Facebook!


----------



## gallotriestino

I have done numbers 1 & 3

Sent from my HTC One V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## andibob

*Grandpas Feeders*

I loved you on Facebook so my other chicken friends find out about you!


----------



## GenFoe

This would be wonderful to have 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## ThreeJ

3. Download our app to your mobile device: Android or Apple

Done count me in!!!


----------



## mbullock47

I have followed you on Twitter.


----------



## quackstitch

I liked on facebook, hoping to win!


----------



## nxb161

No entry for me I guess, I don't want to go any of those things.


----------



## chicklehead

I already like on Facebook, downloaded to iPad and registered my coop!


----------



## aviatrixflyer

I have the app for my iPhone, and a like on Facebook


----------



## kellylb

Already liked on Facebook! Very nice feeders! I would love one for my new Mille Fluer Duccle house.

sorry I clicked the wrong button


----------



## nmccurry

I liked on Facebook, already have the app. It's great. Need to register my coop next.

Sent from my N860 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## MommyWoes

Liked on Facebook

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Andrew1343

I liked you on Facebook and uploaded a coop photo.


----------



## Phoenix

already liked on FB, good luck everyone! <3


----------



## BrahmaMom

Downloaded apple app, like on facebook


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## igemini

What a wonderful feeder, and what a wonderful company to donate this for a contest. My girls would love this feeder.

Thank you! I am an Android App user & now a fan on Facebook.


----------



## Davise

I like Chicken Forum on Facebook!


----------



## jenznomi

*Grandpas feeder giveaway*

Hello!

I liked on FB, following on Twitter & downloaded the app


----------



## haskinschicks

I have the app android love it

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## ozbirn

Hi:

I posted a "Like" to Facebook.

Thanks much

Harvey


----------



## hildar

Well I am following you on twitter, and am on your facebook page, and now need to register my coop I guess. However I don't have an app. I have no use for a cell phone.


----------



## MisUnderstood

I liked the Facebook page, downloaded the app & follow on twitter!Great giveaway  Good luck everyone!


----------



## wyldbill

Liked on Facebook and following on Twitter.


----------



## kaustin

*Grandpas Feeder Giveaway Entry*

I have my Coop listed in your registry http://www.chickenforum.com/chicken-coops/twin-peaks-609.html

I Liked you on my Facebook https://www.facebook.com/chickenforum#!/austin.gang

I have your App installed on both my iPad and iPhone.

Thanks for the chance to win this great item!


----------



## rogb999

Hi, I've just registered my Coop, (Roger's Coop), please enter me in the competition.

Thankyou

Roger


----------



## Kitty

Done and done!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hunterhart1113

*Grandpas Feeders Giveaway!*

I have downloaded the app for apple!!


----------



## mauimartha

*Liked on Facebook!*

I (and my chickens) would love one of these feeders!


----------



## Courage

I have added a coop to the registry and downloaded the app!


----------



## smalltime

Liked you on FB, have the android app, follow you on twitter and have a coop in the registry  Good luck everyone! Great prize!


----------



## shane12970

Liked on face book


----------



## duffyrw

*Contest*

I updated the app


----------



## Mainelychickee

I follow on Facebook, I have the app on my iPad, I have registered my coop. Please entered me in the giveaway. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## cajmorrison

my girls would love this! I am liking you on Facebook!


----------



## MelTx

Liked on FB and have the app on both apple devices!


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Melodae

I have LIKED you on Facebook -- I'd love to have one of these feeders for my girls.


----------



## leidee

Facebook and app.


----------



## kaufranc

I have the app! It's my Facebook!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jbrache

I have the app and liked on facebook.


----------



## BucksChicks

Liked on FB. Sure would make a nice addition to the spring coop! Thank you.


----------



## zookyla

I've done the first 3! I would love to win one of these!


----------



## MuddyHillFarm

http://www.chickenforum.com/chicken-coops/pallet-chicken-coop-615.html Coop posted


----------



## chelseyweezi

This feeder looks like such a great product. I would love to own one 

I've been having the app on my mobile phone for some time now and love it. I also have the Facebook page liked 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kjohnstone

Hello! I could use this! (Looks like it would keep rain and snow out of the feed)


----------



## sd6104

Followed on Twitter and downloaded App

I downloaded the App!

I followed on Twitter.

I "Liked" on Facebook.


----------



## braunrr

Ap on my iPhone!


----------



## HomeSteady

The Android app is downloading right now. Following on Facebook as myself and my page (HomeSteadyStore). We are getting chickens in the spring so the coop isn't done yet.


----------



## MaransGuy

I liked you one Facebook!  Pick me please! lol


----------



## Alyssa

I have done 1-3. Still trying to get a proper coop set up - so haven't been able to add our coop to the registry and too poor to help support the site - maybe when my taxes come in. 

Would LOVE to own a grandpas feeder - I've been talking it up to everyone I know that has chickens and a rodent issue - and we JUST developed a rodent issue so I really want one! My birthday is arch 10th so gonna just hope and pray that I get it as a bday present for me and my birds! LOL!

Thank you for offering such a generous giveaway!


----------



## cwbjdane

*Grampas Feeder Giveaway*

I liked this on Facebook, then forwarded it on.


----------



## Stryker777

Liked on fb


----------



## nettak

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## chrelsey

I've had the app for quite some time now . . . would love to win the feeder!


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## thecruzer1

*Grandpa's Chicken Feeders*

Sure could use one of these feeders.


----------



## blackalderranch

Liked on Facebook  (long ago LOL)


----------



## KelliClaypool

*HUGE Fan*

I'm a HUGE fan of Chicken Forum! I follow you on Facebook and have the app on my phone. I also follow you on Twitter.



Austin said:


> We are now accepting entries into the Grandpa's Feeders Giveaway!


----------



## thescurryhatch

I created a coop registry.


----------



## vonlafin

Liked on Facebook!!


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie

Liked on Facebook... Don't have Twitter or Android/Apple..


----------



## 7chicks

Already liked on fb (a long long time ago), coop was added to registry eons ago when forum was new, hopefully serving as moderator to help care for this forum and its members counts as supporting member. Macie, Sophie, Tillie, Abbie, Chloe, Bea, Josie, Lilah, and Alyviah are crossing their little claws they win.


----------



## Darkling

Following you on facebook


----------



## Ducky

I have liked you on Facebook! Thanks for the chance to win this! 


Nadia


----------



## RhapsodyAcres

I've liked you on FB!


----------



## silentrevery

Liked you on Facebook! Would be so thrilled to win.


----------



## DoubleR

Downloaded the app on all my devices! Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## BikerChick

I put the app on my iPhone. I also like you on Facebook.


----------



## chad103

Liked on Facebook and got the app. And spoiling our new babies, glad to have chickens again, missed them.


----------



## ruger1

I'd love one of these, maybe it would help send the rodents to another yard! I liked on FB and became supporting member.


----------



## avery2018

I have this app and I followed on twitter! 

Oops I am new to this and I posted twice thinking it didn't work the first time. How do I delete one?

My chickens would be thrilled!!! I downloaded the app and followed on twitter. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Happeesupermom

I've got this app on my phone! ;-) 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## christianmama

*Grandpa's Feeder Giveaway*

I liked you on Facebook. Thanks for the chance to win this feeder.


----------



## crosby_voss

I completed option 1. Thanks for offering this!


----------



## irishdragonfly

*Follow on Twitter*

I am now following on Twitter ! 
Thanks


----------



## txladydreamer

*Grandpas Feeders Giveaway*

I liked on FB and following on Twitter.


----------



## VickiChick

I have liked you guys on Facebook for a l-o-n-g time. Hope I win!


----------



## DozenChicks

I liked it on Facebook.


----------



## RDKENWORTH

facebook, twitter


----------



## majorchicken

I liked on Facebook and I have the app!


----------



## texaskies

I liked you on Facebook! I tried to add my coop but the website must be acting up. Wouldnt let me  ill try again later.


----------



## bellemeade

*winner*

First app I have downloaded on my new iPad. Fun! I am ready to increase my flock and would love to have this for my newbies


----------



## HomePickins

I have the app on iphone and ipad!! Enter me!!


----------



## avis67

I downloaded the app on my IPhone. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## cutesy

I have liked you on Facebook and I have the app on my iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## mdunham

Austin said:


> View attachment 14767​
> The guys over at Grandpa's Feeders have donated one of their standard feeders to be given away here on ChickenForum.
> 
> View attachment 14766​
> *Rules & Entry:*
> 
> You must complete one of the following to be entered. You must then post to this thread with which you did.
> 
> 1. Like us on Facebook.
> 2. Follow us on Twitter.
> 3. Download our app to your mobile device: Android or Apple
> 4. Be a Supporting Member.
> 5. Add a coop to our Registry.
> 
> On March 18th we will close this thread and hold a drawing on March 19th.
> 
> Winners will have 24 hours to claim their prize.
> 
> Thanks to Grandpa's Feeders for their terrific donations! Please be sure to visit their store.
> 
> http://www.grandpasfeeders.com/
> 
> View attachment 14767​
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by March 18th, 2013. Void where prohibited. Free shipping to anywhere in the lower USA excluding Alaska and Hawaii. Winner subject to International shipping and custom fees.


Clicked Like on Facebook! Hope Im doing this right.

clicked like again on facebook, just for extra measure!


----------



## ronbo

Following on facebook and twitter. Downloaded app and added coop picture.


----------



## calibamawife

I have the mobile app and liked you on Facebook AND followed you in twitter!

Great give away!


----------



## BluBug

I have the Pretty Chicken Forum app ! I would LOVE a Grandpa's Feeder ! Thanks !


----------



## gltap57

I liked on Facebook!


----------



## BirdIsTheWord

I liked you on FB and am now following you on Twitter. Thanks!


----------



## Overeasy

I'm a likin' it on Facebook


----------



## gail328

*giveaway*

Please enter me for feeder giveaway. I've liked on facebook


----------



## phat_chick

i'm following on twitter and have the app on my iphone. C:


----------



## bradleybetsy15

Did steps 1-3 thank you for letting me know about this wonderful give away good luck to everyone


----------



## mrott91

Wonderful invention ever!!


----------



## Chickadee

I liked on FB. Thanks for the opportunity to win!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

I have completed 1, 3, and 4.


----------



## whitehorse

*Grandas Feeders*

I liked on Facebook. Now come to Grandpa . . . Grandpas Feeder!


----------



## Lesley

*giveaway*

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## clsage

Liked on Facebook


----------



## xangran

*Grandpa's Feeder*

I liked you on the facebook page.


----------



## jmlblue

I have completed #1 and #3. Good luck everyone!


----------



## ajdat6ppw

I would love one the animals are eating all the chicken food I put out.I have you on FB and twitter


----------



## BY_ChickenLady

I Like on Facebook! Holly Parper


----------



## mandi

I have completed 1-5!  My girls would love the Grandpa Feeder! Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed!


----------



## mom23840

I have followed you on Twitter and Liked you on Facebook ~:> Beth


----------



## MargieLu1982

I successfully got logged on, downloaded and installed the app on my Apple device! Thank you Grandpa's Feeders and Chicken Forum! Next step.....paid membership!


----------



## carawaydotcom

*Done*

Me me me! My chicks need this!


----------



## Icstarz

I am a supporting member as of today...


----------



## Fishinmomma

*Wild Child*

WOW! We really need one of these. We can't afford one right now but would love to have one. Thank you for offering this contest.


----------



## ssearnhardt

I downloaded the Apple App. Now on 4 
ALL Apple iPads & iPhones. Great Job!


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## growsomethinwild

*grandpas feeder*

I want one. I liked your page on Facebook. I hope I did this right J


----------



## snakeonee1

Liked on Facebook


----------



## beverly0223

*Hmmm... Hope I'm not repeating myself... had a little trouble logging in.. Anyways I hope I'm doing this correctly to be entered! I thought I HAD ALREADY "liked" you on facebook.. But NOW I did! GREAT Page! Thanks!
Hope I did this right to be entered to win a feeder! I'd  to win one!
Be Blessed and Keep Klucking!
*


----------



## KristyKolbMiller

I have been a fan of your page for awhile. Recently I have shared from your page and downloaded your app to my phone. Thx for the opportunity to win one of your feeders. This would be so helpful to our flock @ www.facebook.com/millerfamilypoultry in Indiana. Best wishes to you on your continued success and networking!


----------



## deanawo

I liked on facebook & have the iphone app. What an interesting feeder!


----------



## Newcastlechickens

*Grandpa's Feeder*

I have the app and also posted my coop.


----------



## crzy4chickns

I have the app, am liking on fb.


----------



## CaseyV

I downloaded the app to my iphone and iPad


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## EMO

Installed app on iPhone and iPad and also added my coop.
http://www.chickenforum.com/chicken-coops/crooked-coop-624.html


----------



## elizabeth

*I liked on FB!!!*


----------



## Trish44

These feeders look wonderful, I would love to have one!


----------



## vcannon

*Feeder giveaway*

I'd love to win one! Thanks for the opportunity. My guys would love this!


----------



## hiddenbrook_farm

I have just installed the Android APP and I "Like" you on FaceBook! I would love the opportunity to have one of these quality feeders for my flock!


----------



## Fiere

I have the app on several devices and I liked the chicken forum on Facebook. 
This would be a dandy system for my scratch in the winter months, I think, would love to win it!


----------



## usamachicken

Like on Facebook following on twitter!!!


----------



## CasbonCottage

Liked on Facebook and have the app!


----------



## newfiesxnine

I would really appraise grandpas feeder, need extra help now due to husband losing his leg because of mrsa.


----------



## showmesilkies

facebook www.facebook.com/showmesilkies
twitter www.twitter.com/showmesilkies
Liked, followed, fan! Want it, need it, gotta have it.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

The winner of this giveaway was determined by random.org, a random number generating system.

I entered in numbers 2 (1st post is my own) and 159, and the random number generator selected the number 75. That correlates to post 75.






​
The winner by random drawing is: kjohnstone - *Claimed*

If you are kjohnstone you have 24 hours to claim your prize!

Thanks to all who entered and Grandpa's Feeder for this fantastic donation.

Please be sure to visit their site!

http://www.grandpasfeeders.com/


----------

